# 1989 Nissan sentra swap



## Nsert (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey im new to getting into cars also new to this forum and im just wondering what would be a good engine swap for my 1989 nissan sentra coupe? i just want a good engine to soup up my car? Can some1 help me out!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It really depends on how much fabrication work you want to do, how much you want to spend and how much of the work you are capable of doing yourself...as well as how much performance you are looking to get. Any engine swap other than the GA16i that is currently in your Sentra is going to require swapping over the harness and ECM along with the engine from the donor vehicle. A GA16DE swap would probably be the easiest as it should bolt up to the trans and the motor mounts should be close if not the same. The GA16DE is not the most performance oriented motor, but more people are starting to look at the performance potential of it as opposed to the scarcer, but much more popular, SR20DE/SR20DET and SR20VE engine swaps. The other popular swap for the B12 sport coupe is the CA18DE/CA18DET swap, as the CA18DE was used in the KN13 Pulsar; this swap will require you to swap the transmission as well as a number of other parts. For the SR's and CA's, you'll probably want to look into JDM (Japan Domestic Market) engine/trans suppliers, or better, look into an entire "front clip."


----------



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

I plan on doing the GA16i to GA16DE swap, still looking around here for build threads.

Should be an easy swap, just bolt in and re-wire....


----------

